# 2012 Looking Better



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

2012 is looking much better than 2011. Last year at this time we were already in severe drought and looking at wildfires instead of wildflowers. This year we are above average on rain but April has been dry. At least there was enough rain to get the wildflowers going in my pasture.


----------



## newbeee (Jun 20, 2011)

wow. great picture. makes me wanna dig up a field and plant wildflowers that'll sustain themselves every year.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. I forgot to mention that these are "indian Blankets". If we can manage to get some more rain, the "Correopsis" are ready to spread a blanket of yellow, around mid May.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Got 2" last week. Possibility for more this week. This was enough to get the correopsis going.


----------



## ChrisH (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad to hear that things are better. FYI, the first picture, my wife wanted it saved for her desktop. She tells me you need to start making greeting cards. Awesome pictures.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

ChrisH, send me a PM with your email and I will email you a larger file. These files are very small due to the site's requirements.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Risky:

You're in Spicewood???!!! May I ask where? We're in the Paleface Ranch subdivision.

Sondra


----------

